# İç ve Dış Tehditler > islam Ülkeleri ve Müslümanlara yapılan Zulümler >  Müslüman olanlara yapılan işkence ve eziyetler nelerdi ?

## ceydaaa

Müşrikler, Ebû Tâlip ve Hz Peygamberle yaptıkları görüşmelerden netice alamayınca Müslümanlara ezâ ve işkenceye başladılar

Hz Ebû Bekir, Hz Osman gibi kuvvetli ve itibârlı bir âileye mensup olanlara pek ilişemiyorlardı Fakat kimsesiz, fakir Müslümanlara, özellikle köle ve câriyelere cihân târihinde eşine rastlanmayan vahşet derecesinde işkenceler yapıyorlardı Ebû Füheyke, Habbâb, Bilâl, Suhayb, Ammâr, Yâsir ve Sümeyye bunlardandı

Safvân b Ümeyye'nin kölesi olan Ebû Füheyke, efendisi tarafından her gün ayağına ip bağlanarak, kızgın çakıl ve kumlar üzerinde sürükletilirdi

Demirci olan Habbâb, kor hâlindeki kömürlerin üzerine yatırılmış; kömürler sönüp kararıncaya kadar, göğsüne bastırılarak kıvrandırılmıştı

Ammâr'ın babası Yâsir, bacaklarından iki ayrı deveye bağlanıp, develer ters yönlere sürülerek parcalanmış, kocasının bu şekilde vahşice öldürülmesine dayanamayıp müşriklere karşı söz söyleyen Sümeyye, Ebû Cehil'in attığı bir ok darbesiyle öldürülmüştü

Halef oğlu Ümeyye, kölesi Habeşli Bilâl'i hergün çırılçıplak kızgın kumlar üzerine yatırır, göğsüne kocaman bir taş koyarak güneşin altında saatlerce bırakır; Hz Peygamber (sas)'e küfretmesi, Müslümanlığı terk etmesi için ezâ ederdi Birgün, ellerini ayaklarını sımsıkı bağlayarak boynuna bir ip geçirmiş, sokak çocuklarının eline vererek çıplak vücûdunu kızgın kumlar üzerinde Mekke sokaklarında sürütmüştü Sırtı yüzülüp kanlar içinde kalan Bilâl, bu durumda yarı baygın halde bile "Ehad, Ehad" (Allah bir, Allah bir) diyordu

Anne ve babası vahşice öldürülen Ammâr, gördüğü işkencelere dayanamamış, müşriklerin istedikleri sözleri söylemişti Ellerinden kurtulunca, ağlayarak Hz Peygamber (sas)'e durumu anlatmış, Rasûlullah (sas)'de: "Sana tekrar eziyet ederlerse; kurtulmak için yine öyle söyle" demişti"

Hz Ebû Bekir, müşrik sâhiplerinin işkencelerinden kurtarmak için, yedi tane Müslüman köle ve câriyeyi büyük bedeller ödeyerek satın alıp âzâd etmişti Rasûlullah (sas)'in müezzini Bilâl bunlardandı

Hâşimîlerden çekindikleri ve Ebû Tâlip'in himayesinde olduğu için önceleri Peygamberimizin şahsına dokunamıyorlardı Zamanla "mecnûn, falcı, şâir sihirbaz" gibi sözler söylemeğe başladılar En sonunda fırsat buldukça O'na da hakaret, işkence ve her türlü kötülüğü yapmaktan çekinmediler Geçeceği yollara dikenler döküyorlar, üzerine pis şeyler atıyorlar, kapısına kan ve pislik sürüyorlar, evinin önüne pislik atıyorlardı Bir defa Harem-i Şerifte namaz kılarken "Ukbe b Ebî Muayt" saldırıp boğmak istemiş, Hz Ebû Bekir kurtarmıştı Başka bir zaman, Kâbe'nin yanında namaz kılarken, Ukbe b Ebî Muayt Ebû Cehil'in teşvikiyle yeni kesilmiş bir devenin iç organlarını, secdeye vardığında üzerine atmış; kızı Fâtıma yetişip üzerindeki pislikleri temizledikten sonra, başını secdeden kaldırabilmişti Müşriklerin kötülükleri giderek dayanılmaz bir duruma gelmiş Müslümanlar Mekke'de barınamaz hâle gelmişlerdi 

Kaynak: http://www.forumlord.net/islam-tarih...#ixzz2NiMvbP77

----------

